# Handy Box Extension rings



## Shocked101 (Feb 23, 2016)

Anyone know how many extension rings can be used on a handy box? I have an old handy box burried in the wall and 1 extension ring makes it flush with the wall. Wondering if i can use one more ring so i can run my conduit to it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I believe it's as many as you want as long as you still have 6" of wire out of the front box.

Good luck getting the wire into or out of the last box.


----------



## Shocked101 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info. The 1st box is in a concrete wall and the box is empty, and I'm only putting a switch in the box. As long as I can add that extra box then I don't think it will be much of an issue. Running new conduit externally so my wires will be right in front. 
Thanks again


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...just to be clear code wise, you only need 3" of wire sticking out beyond box, that is the code minimum 300.14


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Use an extension box rather than a ring.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

I would use one handy box extension to get flush and then a 4" square that has a one gang cutout in the back. It will look better than a handy box sticking out of the wall and will give you more room.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

ralpha494 said:


> I believe it's as many as you want as long as you still have 6" of wire out of the front box.
> 
> Good luck getting the wire into or out of the last box.


6" Before splicing.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

Nom Deplume said:


> I would use one handy box extension to get flush and then a 4" square that has a one gang cutout in the back. It will look better than a handy box sticking out of the wall and will give you more room.


good choice. it would also hide any gaps. 

have frustrating time trying to describe this at your supplier. they never know what I'm talking about but maybe I'm naming it wrong


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

http://www.garvinindustries.com/ele...on-boxes/1-1-2-deep-extension-rings/53151-sub


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RACO #187

Steel City #53151

Hubbell #187 ext


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I keep one of those on my van, pretty handy.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

wow! I've never seen one of those


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have couple of them ( slotted and philps ) and they work good..


----------

